

The ‘sharing economy’ undermines workers’ rights - mgunes
http://evgenymorozov.tumblr.com/post/64038831400/the-sharing-economy-undermines-workers-rights-my

======
skaevola
Yes, and we should ban cars for the sake of horse and buggy drivers.

How can anybody take mandated inefficiency seriously?

~~~
NotARobit
I didn't take that away from the article at all. I got that if we are going to
have a sharing economy, we need to make sure workers aren't being taken
advantage of as far as workers' rights are concerned.

~~~
clienthunter
Rights protect people from those who have a monopoly on them from abusing the
intrinsic power of that position. This problem simply doesn't exist if people
do not have employers. Free agents entering supply contracts willingly do not
need protection, they just need to read the T&C's before they sign. Should a
$600/hr freelance consultant have these protections? It'a the same thing.

Those fired cabbies got bad reviews - the idea that uber should be required to
burden that fault just doesn't make sense. Who would that serve? Not the
customers, not uber, and not the cabbie who maybe needs to know he shouldn't
be a cabbie so he can get on with life and find something he is good at!

